# So, how often do you wash your mattress pads?



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I wash ours about once a week. If I'm really pressed for time, it might go a couple weeks. My dh grew up in a family that NEVER washed the mattress pads. That just completely grossed me out to hear, but he insists that while my way is better,







lots of people do his family's method.

So how often do you wash your mattress pads? Please answer for how often if there are no poop/pee/vomit accidents!


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

We wash the mattress pads 4 or 5 times a year. Our winter mattress pad is a heated pad and isn't supposed to be washed unless truly necessary. Our sheets are a tight weave, 300+ threads per inch, so I'm comfortable not much is getting through to the pad.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I wash our mattress pad once a week and change the sheets usually twice a week. We have two sets of sheets for our bed, more for the children's beds. The children both have two mattress covers (waterproof) so I change their mattress covers and sheets twice a week, usually.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

We don't have matress pads


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Probably 2 or 3 times a year... my accidents don't usually involve pee or poo or vomit. Just blood.

But yeah, barring accidents, I wouldn't really wash it but once a year.


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

We used to only wash it about every 2-3 months, but we recently invested in a natural mattress and learned a lot about the importance of using a quality 100% cotton mattress pad and washing it at least every 1-2 weeks.

http://www.soaringheart.com/category...ressPadsCovers


----------



## nonniecita (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaKalena* 
We used to only wash it about every 2-3 months, but we recently invested in a natural mattress and learned a lot about the importance of using a quality 100% cotton mattress pad and washing it at least every 1-2 weeks.

http://www.soaringheart.com/category...ressPadsCovers

thanks so much for that link!!! I'll definately be getting one sometime


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

We recently got rid of a VERY old and dead mattress and replaced it with a special futon that has coils and stuff in it and a 2 inch memory foam topper. Since our 5 year old still mostly sleeps with us (man are we trying to change that!) and occaisionally wets the bed, we got 2 special, waterproof, anti-allergy mattress pads and I wash them about every one to 2 weeks barring accidents.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Um, mattress pads?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

what she said. Didn't grow up using them, don't have one now.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My bed linens schedule is kind of confusing.....I have 2 mattress pads. One goes closest to the mattress and then the water-proof one goes on top of that and then the sheets on top of that. I wash the sheets about every 2 weeks, the water-proof mattress pad about once a month and the mattress pad closest to the mattress about once every 2-3 months.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't remember the last time... usually only if it gets puked on or something like that.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Even before dd, I had cats and a messy Dh so accidents are just a part of life.

Currently we have a procare fabric under the sheets. Under both of those is the official mattress pad. The mattress pad gets washed a little more than once a month due to accidents (the family gets really messy on the rare times I forget the procare)
If we never had accidents I would probably wash it when the seasons change and I change most of the bedding.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

I said once every few months. We wash our sheets more frequently though! We have a king size bed, and the mattress pad really pushes the limits on our washer/dryer, so I try to limit washings.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I wash the mattress pads a few times a year but the sheets get washed every week. I don't think the mattress pad gets dirty like the sheets so I don't think it needs to be washed as often.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I answered a few times per year. I figure that's why I wash the sheets regularly.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C* 
what she said. Didn't grow up using them, don't have one now.

Yeah, that.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i say once a week. mainly cause dd's pee soaks into them a lot. her cd leak through since i don't use plastic covers.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

Every few weeks. Sheets once a week, spritz the mattress pad w/a vinegar solution at sheet-change time to keep the dustmites down. We have a fancy mattress pad that I like to keep in good shape because it protects the warranty on our mattress.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I wash it with the sheets. We tend to wash the sheets and put the same ones back on. The extras are just for when someone pukes on them or a kid has an accident.


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

I wash the mattress pad every 2-3 months and the sheets are washed 1-2 times a week.


----------



## kanga1622 (May 23, 2005)

Once a week...I have a dust mite allergy so all bedding gets washed once a week except the comforter...soon I'll convince DH to switch to blankets and no comforter so I can wash everything on the bed once a week.


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm allergic to mites as well, and I have an elaborate setup involving a plastic mattress cover, a wool pad, and a cotton pad. These get washed about every two weeks. I have two of each, so I can just change them without waiting for the pads to dry.


----------

